# A neighbors Golden puppy



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

A couple images of a neighbors Golden puppy.
Thanks for looking.

#1









#2









#3


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

looks like a little fluff!

i love #3


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, So CUTE I like the last picture (fuzzy Butt)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That last picture is so cute...That little tail, adorable!


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic photos, thank you for sharing.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful photos AND beautiful pup!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are beautiful! Both in subject and composition. Please keep sending photos like that.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How sweet is that. I wish I lived in your neighborhood as I really need a puppy fix!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

soooo cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. Golden puppies are just too cute. I love the picture of his patuckass and short stubby puppy tail.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG soooo cute!! Just look at that fuzzy butt!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for my puppy fix this a.m. Very cute!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Love that 2nd shot Joe, talk about the look of love in the eye's... 
New playmate for Barkley.. ..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

He is SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

**GASP** I can smell the puppy breath from here! How cute is that? BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I do love golden butts!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, he is an adorable puppy. And I love that butt. It looks like he walks with an attitude.


----------



## Baroque Bunny (Feb 8, 2011)

He is so tiny!! Very cute.
(I also love the last picture)

~<3


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

puppy butt!! what a cutie! his fur is so curly how cute!!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. 



soxOZ said:


> Love that 2nd shot Joe, talk about the look of love in the eye's...
> New playmate for Barkley.. ..


No. Barkley would probably eat him...


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Stunning set of images!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How adorable is that!! I love his crinkley ears and his sassy butt.

You have waaaaaay better neighbors than we have!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adorable pictures, how cute is he.....


----------

